# Realtek HD audio drivers Fraps low quality or No sound



## xxQ.dotxx (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, this problem affected a lot of people back in 2006 - 2008. The Realtek audio driver I received with my new mother board after upgrading my PC have been causing problems with fraps. I'v googled the [email protected]# out of the topic and have found several solutions, that isn't 100% successful. At first Fraps wouldn't record sound, but after googling I found a solution, which really didn't work. Yes the sound was now recording after enabling stereo mix but it was really bad quality, not low but bad quality (they basically the same thing). Since then I've haven't found anything which doesn't involve getting a new sound card. So if any one out their knows anything that could help me please inform me. There must be a setting some where that is screwing the sound up.


----------



## multmill (Jan 22, 2010)

you need to install the latest driver for Realtek HD audio. Then from Realtek audio manager, goto Mixer tab (beside Sound Effect), twist Record volume to become completely negative (-) 

See this.. 

YouTube - Fraps + Realtek Audio = DISASTER (Problem solved!)

If still didn't work, try other solution to solve Realtek + Fraps issue here

hope this help.


----------



## xxQ.dotxx (Jan 22, 2010)

Finally, I got it to work. The youtube video you showed me wasn't really a answer. I fixed it with the disabling the noise suppression in the microphone tab. By the way other *solution to solve Realtek + Fraps issue here* was a red site according to McAfee. Thanks.


----------

